# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  baycox σε κοτοπουλακια

## mrsoulis

καλησπερα στις 11 φλεβαρη πηρα κάτι κοτοπουλακια πρεπει να ηταν 25 ημερων παρατηρησα τις τελευταιες μερες οτι οικουτσουλιες τους εχουν καποια κοκκιναδια... μαλλον κοκιδια πρεπει να ειναι απο τις πολλες υγρασιες απο τις βροχες... κανει το baycox; και αν ναι ποσα ml το λιτρο και για ποσες μερες να το χρησιμοποιησω;

ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη βαλε μας φωτο και πες μας τη διατροφη τους ,μην τυχον οφειλονται σε κατι που φαγανε 

Γιατι ειναι κριμα να παρουν τοσο νωρις κοκκιδιοκτονο αν δεν υπαρχει λογος (μαλλον  υπαρχει αλλα να σιγουρευτουμε ) 

2μισυ με 3ml στο λιτρο και θα ριξεις και 1 φακελλακι almora απο φαρμακειο (ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη ) 

Αν τρωνε αποκλειστικα σπορους , 2μισυ αρκουν αρκει να ειναι ξυπνια τις ωρες που εξω εχει φως 

αν τα πουλια ειναι ηδη αδυνατα ,φτιαξε αυγοψωμο ,κοψτο κομματια και μουσκευε ελαφρως με το διαλλυμα να παιρνουν και απο κει φαρμακο 

το διαλλυμα με baycox να το φτιαξεις με νερο 1 λιτρου στο οποιο θα εχεις βρασει ,κρυωσει και στραγγισει  4 κουταλιες της σουπας ριγανη .Αν βρεις σπιρτοζα ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα τα πουλακια ακόμα τρώνε φύραμα πρωτης ηλικίας και η αναπτυξή τους είναι πολύ καλη... θα προσπαθησω να βάλω φωτογραφίες αν και ειναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατι τα εχω σε ένα χώρο από τσιμέντο και τις ανακατεύουν συνέχεια...

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικά δεν καταφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφία να φαινεται ξεκάθαρα κατι... μήπως είναι καλό να δωσω κάτι προληπτικά ή να περιμένω να δω σημάδια πιο έντονα για να μην τα επιβαρύνω;;;

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη εγω ουτε προληπτικα θα σου πω να δωσεις (λαθος αν δεν υπαρχουν σημαδια ) ,ουτε θα σου πω να μην δωσεις , οταν πιθανον να υπαρχει προβλημα 

χωρις φωτο ,δεν μπορω να βοηθησω αλλο

----------


## angelfarm

Θα ηταν νομιζω χρησιμο προληπτικα να δωσεις ενα αντιβιοτικο ευρεου φασματος ,υδατοδιαλυτο,καθως και εμβολιο για ψευδοπανωλη και βροχιτιδα .Εγω επειδη τα πτηνα μου δεν ειναι πολλα χρησιμοποιω τα εμβολια 
κατα προσεγγιση αφου καθε φυαλλιδιο ειναι για 1000 .
Αλλα προτου κανεις ο,τι ρωτα κι εναν κτηνιατρο .

----------

